# M&P 9 action mode, internal safe and some doubts



## mik3gun (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi all.

Today I rented a MP9 at range. I am looking for buy any gun. I have tested glock17,19,px4 .

I know the glock is safe-action, with a precocked, and when you pull the trigger it coocked this and fire.

But how is the MP9? I read it is Striker Fire Action but I am ltle confue about how this work? I think it should be similiar but Im not sure.

How many internal safe has mp9? 

I really like the mp9, I am new to the guns, and with the mp I feel less recoil, more accurate from the models I have tested.

I am looking for a pistol for IDPA practice, I havent join yet but I dont think to use this as self defense for the moment.

Is the mp9 easy for concealed gun ? 

Thanks


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The M&P9 should be a good choice for your stated objective. It can be conceal carried also.


----------



## firediver (Sep 15, 2010)

The M&P internal safety system uses the same principal as the Glock.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If you liked the M&P go get it. 

It matters what you like not what anyone else likes.

For what you say you are going to use it for any of the guns youve mentioned in any of the threads would be fine. It boils down to what makes you feel confident.

RCG


----------



## mik3gun (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I have other question.. the model MP9 with thumb safety has the magazine disconnect safe? (the current model).. I read some models have this safety and if you remove the magazine, the gun will not shoot if still has a bullet in the chamber.. The pro doesnt has, and I think the L either but I am no sure about the full size. of 4.25" barrel..


----------



## timbo813 (Aug 24, 2010)

All M&P's have internal "safeties" that prevent the gun from being fired unless the trigger is pulled. This is in case they are dropped etc. But there are a couple other options. One is an external safety (lever on the side of the gun) that must be switched off in order for the gun to fire. There is also a magazine safety that prevents the gun from firing if there is no magazine in it. S&W has a bunch of different models (different sku#'s) with different combinations of these safeties. If you order it without either of them it's just as safe as a Glock. If you get the safeties it is supposedly safer but that's debatable. I got mine without either of the optional safeties. With the M&P it's a little more confusing but you get the choice.


----------



## Justice06RR (Sep 29, 2010)

mik3gun said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I have other question.. the model MP9 with thumb safety has the magazine disconnect safe? (the current model).. I read some models have this safety and if you remove the magazine, the gun will not shoot if still has a bullet in the chamber.. The pro doesnt has, and I think the L either but I am no sure about the full size. of 4.25" barrel..


I have the M&P9 Full size (4.25barrel with thumb safety). It does not have the mag disconnect safe, meaning itcan still fire even when there's no magazine if there's a round in the chamber.

I just purchase this gun about 2wks ago and still in the break in point, less than 200rounds so far but I'm loving the gun. It is a great firearm and excellent quality.

FYI my choices we're stacked against the XD, Glock, and M&P9 and I went with the M&P9. No regrets at all.


----------



## Skunk Pilot (Mar 12, 2009)

I have an XDM9 4.5" now and never knew when I bought it that the M&P had an interchangeable backstrap. I did research but somehow missed this a couple years ago. I did shoot the M&P9c a year ago at a mfg representative Shooter's Show and liked it.

Last weekend had the mfg representatives at the local range again and shot the M&P9 full size and compact and loved them both. Started reading up on the M&P after I shot it the first time and last June I created a word doc with notes on the 9mm versions. After shooting last weekend, I am excited to get a M&P9, eventually with the Apex Forward Set Sear (FSS) that's coming out in May 2011.
From Randy Lee (owner of Apex): As it stands at the moment, the *FSS* kit will include the sear, a new striker block and the Aluminum trigger. I don't know yet if their New Forward Set Trigger (FST) is the same though, have to look at dates posted more clearly and figure that out.

I am going to sell the XDM9 first though. Unless I hear S&W is coming out with the 2 free magazines or $50 offer again, then I'll just wait for a little bit.

Decided to look at your posts and see you bought an M&P9, good for you.


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

Mik3gun's original questions have remained unanswered. The MP line of pistols are essentially "SA or Single Action" so the guns must be cocked (by racking or by recoil) before each shot. The MP line all are available with various combinations of safeties (though all have the safety that prevents firing if dropped). Look at the S&W Catalog (free download from their web site) for a two-page table that shows which set of safeties each SKU# has.


----------

